# Schlagschatten



## xhtmlFreak (29. November 2006)

Hi,

möchte einen Hintergrund für meine Website mit Photoshop einrichten: http://www.fortunato.de/ - Wie erreiche ich einen solchen Schlagschatten?

Sprich:

Schritt 1.: Neue Datei öffnen mit 700x10px öffnen

Schritt 2.: Den Schatten erreiche ich, indem ich....?

Vielen Dank,

Michael


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. November 2006)

Ich würde Schatte auf Webseiten so machen: http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menu/shadow2.html


Alex


----------



## xhtmlFreak (30. November 2006)

Hi,

ist aber meines Erachtens nicht die Elleganteste Lösung... Bevorzuge lieber die Grafik.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. November 2006)

Hi,
also am besten schaust du dir mal die verschiedenn Möglichkeiten auf der "a list apart" Webseite an.

http://www.alistapart.com/articles/cssdropshadows/

Gruß


----------



## Michael Aringer (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

auf grafischem Weg mit Photoshop ist das ganz einfach realisiert. Einfach ein Hintergrundrechteck zeichnen und diesem einen äußeren Schatten ohne Abstand zuweisen.

Servus, Michael


----------

